# WTB Skiff



## reelnsnook2001 (Dec 24, 2013)

Looking for a skiff in Texas. Want something with a 60 or 70 hp. I prefer a console instead of a tiller. Looking to spent between 20 and 30k. Please email me if you are looking to sell. [email protected] or call @ 361-500-8269. Located in Corpus Christi.

Thanks in advance Jared.


----------

